# British Timber Dog



## Sunshine22 (Feb 8, 2013)

These beautiful British Timber Dogs belong to a friend:










Thanks for looking.


----------



## Jessy Paws (Mar 20, 2013)

wow stunning. I would love to have one of these but I have enough animals already. Maybe one day  . Thanks for sharing its a great picture


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 8, 2013)

You are welcome x Glad you enjoyed the pic xx


----------

